

Show HN: I have written a toy language in JavaScript - rootdiver
https://github.com/Alexander-0x80/Emesh

======
CatsoCatsoCatso
Give creating an esoteric language a go, they're even more fun to build and
play around with. Though in my personal attempts the interpreters always wind
up being a chaotic train wreck of code.

My latest toy language has been QuackQuack, a language consisting of ducks.
There's a sandbox there to play around.

[http://vild.org/labs/quackquack/](http://vild.org/labs/quackquack/)

------
Nzen
tl;dr It's a lisp with the operator outside the parentheses.

